
Show HN: WordPress Product Demos SaaS - denis_g
https://wpdemo.cloud/
======
denis_g
wpdemo.cloud is a service for people who sell WordPress products, such as
plugins and themes. You can simply configure a template WordPress site and
save its state. By calling a specific URL, the template will be copied and
provided to your customer. Your customer can play around with your product as
an admin, while your product is safe, since you can encrypt it using ioncube
before uploading.

